# Hello Kitty pink Strat, $100. Ottawa



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Instruments for sale | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
_Uke -15 
Hello kitty - 100 
Acoustic - 80_


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Instruments for sale | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> _Uke -15
> Hello kitty - 100
> Acoustic - 80_


What's that resonator?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

bgreenhouse said:


> What's that resonator?


You'll have to respond to the ad to find out.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

laristotle said:


> You'll have to respond to the ad to find out.


I suppose you're right. Too far away from me though 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I made an offer on the resonator. Lets see if he agrees. He mentioned that the strings are touching the fretboard. Could be a simple truss rod fix. And I'm thinking it could be an incentive for me to learn how to play slide.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Chito said:


> I made an offer on the resonator. Lets see if he agrees. He mentioned that the strings are touching the fretboard. Could be a simple truss rod fix. And I'm thinking it could be an incentive for me to learn how to play slide.


Cool. What type is it?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bgreenhouse said:


> Cool. What type is it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I didn't ask. Just made an offer. If he says yes then I'll go check it out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Shit.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Wow, I sold my hello kitty strat a few years ago for $450!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks like it's being flipped for $320.
Squire Hello Kitty Stratocaster | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The resonator is an Alabama


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

rollingdam said:


> The resonator is an Alabama


Sweet. Love the slotted headstock. Looks like it could be a good one. Let us know how it goes Chito!

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I couldn't pick it up this morning as I was in the ER with the wife. Nothing serious and we're both okay. But he wanted me to pick it up at 7-9 in the morning. I am setting up another pickup time.

Thanks @rollingdam for identifying it.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Looks like it's being flipped for $320.
> Squire Hello Kitty Stratocaster | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


No more ad.
What's the big deal with these?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> No more ad.
> What's the big deal with these?



Its a Pussy guitar !!!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> No more ad.
> What's the big deal with these?


I'm not normally "that guy" but I sent him this message the next morning...

_“Really rips” eh? You had a chance to figure that out in the last 15 hours since you bought it for 100 bucks?_

Full disclosure...
I actually own both the pink and black versions. There's a guy in my daughter's high school guitar class who wants one bad. If I hadn't been at a gig the previous night, I would have jumped on that one for him.


----------

